# Wave file test



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Guys
I see we can post a wave file. This is a test if it works it would be neat to hear each others voices.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

try renaming it as an avi file...


that what i did with this one...


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Mine worked for me. If you have dialup you have to let it load
all the way or it will be jerky.
Rodster


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Rodster,

Sounds great! QuickTime opened it right up. Cool!

SJ,

The .avi file could not be opened by QuickTime.

Greg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Rodster,
> 
> Sounds great! QuickTime opened it right up. Cool!
> ...


Greg,

You use a Powerbook, right? The .avi file would not play in Quicktime for me either. It will play on VLC (Video Lan Client v.0.7.0). VLC plays lots of formats that Quicktime has trouble with. It's free also!

Rodsters file automatically opened and played in iTunes. The icon in the Safari download window was an MP3 iTunes icon labled "WAV" in the icon. I've never seen that before.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my clip works under media player.. but I cant open rods...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

correction.. with Rods, it allows me to save if so i can save it then open it fine.. cant open it from here..


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It open for me in musicmatch jukebox i had to download it but it worked.
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Worked fine for me. Clicked it, and it played. No Fuss, no muss (or whatever that saying is)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Just want to see if i can do it.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Last one worked fine, Jody. Lots of dead air in the middle!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I fixed that thank you very much:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA ;-) 

Cool idea ----- How bout a few mo'?

:-D

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

HI
It is neat to put a voice with the name. Good to hear you guys
Rodster
PS how about one from you Andy


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *
> PS how about one from you Andy *


:ditto:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

All 3, Rodster' SJ and Jody's all opened right up with media player.
Just clicked on them and they all played, no problem at all


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHA --------->

You want one from Jose too?

edro:

:furious:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I guess I'll give it a try.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

MowHoward you sound nothing like i imagined you sound like porky the pig:furious: :furious: 

ps i just joking with you i know its a sound clip.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *MowHoward you sound nothing like i imagined you sound like porky the pig:furious: :furious:
> Jody *


ok, the truth comes out...



click me


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Using Mozilla Firefox I was able to play all of them. It did ask me what program I wanted to use.

I don't have a microphone connected to my pc. I think my digital camera will record a small audio/video clip. :truth: 

Mark


----------

